# baby bristlenose



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a few pics of green dragons juvies, albinos hard to get one of the browns. Not advisable to put them in tanks with swords, just look at the spots on mine.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They're looking good! Definitely bigger since the last batch of pics! Are they about ready for new homes? Have the parents had anymore since these last ones?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They have given me 3 more batches. These juvies are going to a couple lfs next weekend.


----------



## Fry lover (Aug 12, 2011)

congrats! they are extremely cute,did u breed them yourself


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I do, I think right now I have over 100 fry that has to get bigger before I can sell them and 2 fathers sitting on eggs now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's awesome Susan! Do you get store credit for them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will either give me cash or credit. But prefer the credit so I can just trade for what I want.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's really awesome! Congrats on all the babies and do tell us what goodies you trade for!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is some more shots. forgive the water marks, didn't take time to clean them.

feeding time


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! (Hahaha, I see the snail is taking full advantage as well!)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cute little buggers.


----------

